# RP Ultra Mint Car Wax now available with Free Postage



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

We pleased to announce that *UltraMint* is now ready to be released!

We've made *UltraMint* available in two sizes:

*the 50ml Tub for the bargin price of £8.99*









and the *250ml Tub for only £24.99*







*UltraMint by Reflection Perfection* is a fresh new CAR WAX. *UltraMint* is a new product that has been specially formulated so you can achieve a long lasting protective coating for your vehicles paintwork.

If you demand a stunning 'show car' finish with an unbelievable depth of shine, *UltraMint* is for you.

Below are some pictures of a Porsche 911 finished with *UltraMint*:




























For the launch of our new wax we've decided to do a *Detailing World Special*!

*We're paying the postage on the wax in either sizes on all orders taking directly from here untill the 8/3/10.* (Provided you live in the Uk, contact us for other countries)

Just send the money as a gift via PayPal to [email protected]

We'd like to take this opportunity to publicly thank Sam Berlyn (sberlyn) on the forum here for taking the photographs of the wax at very short notice, thanks again Sam.

This wax has been compared in finish to Zymol Vintage - why not get that look for your car at a fraction of the price.

A few of the pro-detailers on the forum have got taster pots of the wax so you should start to see it featuring in details very soon.

If you have any questions about the wax do not hesitate to contact us, either in the thread, by pm or by email.

It is also for sale on our own shop page, Reflection Perfection, CarClay.co.uk and also at ProCar in Belfast. Hopefully between ourselves and ProCar we're not far from you so please feel free to call in for a chat.

Regards

The Reflection Perfection Team


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

any beading pics or is there any write ups


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Chris,

I'll sort a beading picture in a day or two for you, to tell you the truth I've sold the car I had it on and then the garage took back the loan car I had tried it on!

Hopefully their will be few write-ups soon from some of the Pro-Detailers who have received sample tubs.

This is a write up fromo another forum on a early variation of the wax


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

I have more wax than I need, but I will try a 50ml pot out of curiosity and I like to support all of you guys on here, because without you we would have nothing....ok, Halfords, but you know what I mean.:thumb:


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

thanks for the support (and the order!), I know I'm not alone when I say all the traders appreciate the support given to them by the dw community. 

Stevie


----------



## chrisburns (Apr 23, 2008)

Must give some of that a lash Stevie, did you here I was down at the shop?
Looks very well.


----------



## DiamondD (Feb 26, 2010)

well i have zymol vintage an would love to try this to compare how would i go about this since i'm in the usa pm me please.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

chrisburns said:


> Must give some of that a lash Stevie, did you here I was down at the shop?
> Looks very well.


Thanks Chris, John's mum said you where in, sorry we missed you.



DiamondD said:


> well i have zymol vintage an would love to try this to compare how would i go about this since i'm in the usa pm me please.


I'll pm you now - just checked the prices.

Thanks

The RP Team


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

DiamondD said:


> well i have zymol vintage an would love to try this to compare how would i go about this since i'm in the usa pm me please.


Just a note I also have vintage and used it on a correction detail on another Basalt Black (996) 911. in my opinion I think the finish given by RP was superior than that of the Vintage. The owner of the Porsche is still getting good protection as I was talking to him the other night.... With the choice of the 2 i will be using RP in future.

Looking good Stevie. all the best with it!!


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the comments Rollo, I'll be up your end of the country in the morning so I'll drop buy and say hello!

Stevie


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Can i make an order over the phone? as i do not have paypal.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

I for one can say that this wax is extremely good, myself and Ronnie used it when we detailed the 911 and it wax extremely impressive. Even more impressive is the retail price for this wax, no other wax in my opinion comes even close to what this wax produces for it's money.

Clarke


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

two questions, how much coverage do you get from a 50ml pot and does this wax benefit any specific spectrum of colours? dark/light etc? thanks


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

no worries lad cu then!


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

burger said:


> Can i make an order over the phone? as i do not have paypal.


You certainly can order by phone, our shop telephone number is 028 66 320 034. |I'll send you a pm here and sure we can give you a ring back, might be easier for us to get you!



düb said:


> two questions, how much coverage do you get from a 50ml pot and does this wax benefit any specific spectrum of colours? dark/light etc? thanks


You should get several coats of an average sized car from the 50ml tub, though not if you drive a Hummer or Range Rover! The wax goes on in a very thin layer. 
As for colours it has been tested on a large range of colours and it looks excellant on them all, that said dark colours look particularly good but that may be due to the fact that dark shades tend to reflect more.

Reflection Perfection Team


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

im debating whether to get the 50ml or the 250ml lol
may give it a week to have a think before the 8th


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

brobbo said:


> im debating whether to get the 50ml or the 250ml lol
> may give it a week to have a think before the 8th


Go for the 250ml one, you know you want to


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Me to im debating whether to get the 50ml or the 250ml ... ummm


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

thanks for the reply Stevie, i think I'll get a wee pot, shame your not closer, I'm just outside Belfast myself.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Ronnie said:


> Just a note I also have vintage and used it on a correction detail on another Basalt Black (996) 911. in my opinion I think the finish given by RP was superior than that of the Vintage. The owner of the Porsche is still getting good protection as I was talking to him the other night.... With the choice of the 2 i will be using RP in future.
> 
> Looking good Stevie. all the best with it!!


Never had the privilege to try Vintage but I tried a panel on my car with Ultra Mint and it looked really good and smelt like mint, my favourite smell!!!!! Plus I love BOS but Ultra Mint seemed to have more depth, be interesting to test it with the gloss meter I am borrowing soon.

Will do a full review on a Grey GT-R on 18th March, looking forward to it.

Cheers


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Since we are feeling generous and we want to reward those who have purchased our wax we have decided to spice things up a little for those on our mailing list and Detailing World.

We are offering a prize of a personalised mystery gift which we garantee you'll love! (this mystery prize box will a rrp of at least £75)

How to win.....

Write a review using our cool new wax Ultra Mint.... The best review wins!!

Members of Detailing World will be the judges with the usual poll so we're not biased in any way!

Just post your details that are topped with Ultra Mint in the showroom section of the forum and we'll draw them all together in our section where the voting will take place.

To give everyone a fair chance to purchase and/or get a chance to use the wax this competition will be open untill the 07/04/2010 and there will be one week of voting after this time.

Regards

The Reflection Perfection Team


----------

